# Survival > Foraging & Wild Edibles >  Help Identifying Vine Berries

## SeleneSurvivalGoddess

Hi! I recently found this berry vine growing in Tarpon Springs, Florida. The shrub that the vine is climbing appears to be Illicium (Florida Sunshine or Purple Glaze), although I am not positive. I thought the vine may be Yellow Passionflower, although it doesnt seem to be an exact match. Berries are dark blue/purple and mostly oval shaped. They produce a strong dark purple dye/stain. I am not going to try to eat them. I am just curious as to what kind of berries these are. Thank you for any assistance. 

https://imgur.com/gSP84cu.jpg

https://imgur.com/GYSNqsi.jpg

https://imgur.com/UDrjztL.jpg

https://imgur.com/R8LUTj2.jpg

https://imgur.com/tMw0dL5.jpg

----------


## Rick

Is that a tree, a bush or a shrub?

----------


## LowKey

Says vine in the title.
Florida has too many poisonous plants for me. They even have a tree that if you sit under in the rain, the water dripping off the leaves will give you a poison ivy rash.

----------


## Rick

Oops. Totally missed that. Mea Culpa. I have some pretty good reference material but I can only get close, which might as well put me on Pluto. The only thing I can suggest is take a sample to your county extension service. I do not know Florida berries. Sorry.

----------

